# One night only - Halloween Flash Sale - Get the CD Halloween Carnival for 99 cents!



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Sam Haynes here with just 3 weeks til halloween night to go.... For one night only get the CD 'Halloween Carnival' for just 99 Cents in a quick bandcamp flash sale

All you need to do is go here and check it out 

https://samhaynes1.bandcamp.com/album/halloween-carnival-haunt-music-for-halloween

if you like it, which I am sure you will, you can get the CD for a ridiculously low price... and help support new indie horror music if you havent yet picked one up!

This price ends in the next 24 hours so be quick! This is a one time special offer to say thanks to everyone for your support (and to help get us a bit more exposure too!)










our new Cd is also out now for 2013 - get 20% off at our bandcamp store using the code halloween
Check it out here.....

www.hauntmusic.co.uk
Amazon
Itunes


----------

